# Photography & Photo Printing



## FavillePhoto (Aug 12, 2009)

This is a 2-part business.  My girlfriend is a photographer, and I am a printer.  I print all of her photography onto stretched canvas and other fine art media.  I also offer printing services to other photographers and artists in our area as well.

So, here I am, getting the word out, letting some of you take a look at it.

If you visit Faville Photo - Giclee Printing, click on the "Gallery" tab at the top to see all of Jessica's photography.  Some of the albums aren't filled yet.  Check back soon to see about 40 more photos added to the gallery.

Once you're on the site, if you're remotely interested in any printing or framing, you can visit various other links to see the services we offer.

Thanks for checking us out.  Any advice on the layout or design of the site is appreciated.  As well as comments on the photography.  Jessica loves constructive criticism.  It helps build a better business. =]


----------



## janessa (Oct 30, 2009)

You are going to be spending some money getting an image like that printed. And if it turnes out as well as you hope it will you will be wanted to take more of these "art pics:. Rather than spending the money on having the image printed why not invest in a printer of your own. The prices have come down dramatically over the last number of years. In fact now the greater consideration is in the replacement of the ink.


----------



## kerryk (Jan 11, 2010)

If you are based in the UK I can help with any canvas printing needs!


----------

